# Anvil 779....



## jonbapparel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys, Its my first post here although I've been reading a lot. I purchased some Anvil 779 shirts that come with the tear away label. My question is would I have to write care instructions for the shirt? I've read that you have to write the care instructions but if it comes then you don't need it..... :/

Also, I was thinking of getting some damask woven labels for my shirts. I could just sew them on myself right?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are tearing away care instructions with the label, then yes, you have to replace it on your label.

If you know how to sew, you can replace your own labels. Otherwise, I would leave it to the pros. Find someone with a sewing machine who can do it right.


----------



## jonbapparel (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm leaving the care label on. thanks


----------

